# Miltonia spectabilis v. moreliana



## tomp (Aug 24, 2022)

Something different for your viewing pleasure


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 24, 2022)

Another beautiful specimen Tom! Mine is in spike now...


----------



## monocotman (Aug 24, 2022)

Wow that’s quite the specimen! Wonderful 
David


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 24, 2022)

I would love a plant like that - wonderful.


----------



## abax (Aug 24, 2022)

I tried to grow one many years ago and it bloomed once...and promptly died. This one is phenomenal and gorgeous.


----------

